# Guitar fun



## Uberskunk (Oct 18, 2008)

This is only my second post on these forums because I was steered away from them by the word of an old acquaintance, and because I'm a little "gun-shy" of Internet socializing. Today, boredom prevails over all of that. It really is a championship-worthy boredom.

Enough rambling. This was me just having fun with my guitar, earlier, and improvising what I remember of the SAW theme (the movie series).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1639704/

Should I be critiqued to bloody, then I'm okay if it's this. I wouldn't call it an accurate exhibition of my current guitar skill.

Thanks for listening (or even just reading),

*
~Skunk*


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

You've got some decent chops, boss. Do you know your scales or do you just work by ear? Pretty good for a non-jazz improvisation.


----------



## Uberskunk (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure I don't have the official scales, down, I've not had much for lessons. I do a lot by ear, and sometimes look up the music for something (which I have a hard time reading, sometimes). I had bass guitar in junior high band and a total of 2 hours of electric guitar lessons. I got a feel for solos when I used to strum random notes and get lost in thought, so I'm much better at speed solos than organized riffs. I've posted solos on FA as well, although for some reason I do worse on recordings than "live" demos.

I'm rambling...

Thank you for your inquiry.
*
~Skunk
*


----------

